# My pigeon hates me!



## Bitterblossom (Apr 12, 2013)

How do you try and win over a pigeon that wants nothing to do with you, except when it comes to pooping? I've been calling him Inigo Montoya (although I'm not entirely sure he *is* a him, and I'm not sure if it was his father, mother, or sister I may have accidentally killed a few months ago freeing it from some fishing line - I didn't expect a bird that was flapping wildly not too long before to drop like a rock), and instead of ignoring me, or flying away when I get too close, this bird turns, gives me a dirty look, then walks or runs. He's the only bird where it seems personal. But it's never enough to make him up and leave for good - he's a dark t-checker and most of the others that hang out here, including his mate (which may be his mom or his sister - they were necking earlier but I didn't see who's beak was down who's, and they were both on the nest this morning - no eggs) are blue bar, so I can tell him apart and would know if he had.

Anyhow, I'm slightly offended that he thinks my balcony's a great place to use as a toilet and raise a family, but hates the sight of me, given the general pleasant nature of most city pigeons. But I can see where he's getting that hatred and thirst for revenge from. How do I buy his friendship and trust back, without feeding him so much he's too fat to fly* and having him bring all his friends here to snack? Someone already feeds them nearby in the park, so he's getting enough food, and probably more sunflower seeds than are healthy. I've just put some drinking water out now.

*this is an actual concern, as my balcony has plexiglas sides, the railing's not perchable, and it's not easy to get under the bottom edge - to leave, fat pigeons have to cross to the neighbour's and leave from there, but Inigo can handle the much steeper takeoff angle required without doing an unfortunate slam into the plexiglas...sleepy birds don't always remember the right way out.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for having them use your balcony 
Is this pigeon you want to like you a young one. Can he fly? Is there a family nesting on your balcony?

Where are you in CANADA?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

We can read all kinds of human-like emotions and motives into pigeon behavior but, believe me, they just don't have the same traits as humans - very fortunate for them  Pigeons are not 'wired up' like us - the structure of their brain has differences which result in some areas of the brain in humans being far more developed than in pigeons, and no doubt vice-versa. So, pigeons view and respond to the world - and us - in their own birdlike, quite simple way.

He won't ignore you, because his response is to be wary of the 'giants' in order to protect 'his' territory and mate. He doesn't fly away, because he has a stake in your balcony and he is not really fearful of you as such. He isn't absolutely sure about you, is all. 

Pigeons do have good memories, but not really in the same way we do. He may have a kind of warning flag come up, but he will not remember (as we would) the precise details of a given incident. He won't bear you any malice, nor grudge - that's a human thing, because we have the facility for 'replaying' past events as if watching a video and re-generating the emotions that go along with them.

He may come to fully trust you in time, may not. I had one who was very nervous when I found him nesting in a plant tub, years back. But, I moved around quietly and placed water and a little food for him and his mate, but otherwise let them alone. One day I placed a big casserole dish of water there and went inside. Before long, both adults came out and took turns in having a good bath. He got used to me cleaning up around him, and eventually I could even move his nest (in one or other plant pots) around, with birds in it, to clean 'his' end of the balcony. I won't go into a long set of anecdotes, but he did become like a little feathery friend in time.

That was, in fact, why I got into pigeon rescue in the first place


----------



## Bitterblossom (Apr 12, 2013)

See, I read the "Pigeons remember your face, will get revenge later" article, and then I started to worry... I'm sure he likes the guy who feeds them in the park just fine - I'm not looking to have him climb into my lap for a snuggle, would just like him to not be quite so terrified, since we've got no choice but to live together until *he* decides to leave, having claimed the place as "home"! 

I set out a water dish, and threw some seeds on the deck for a couple days, but now I've got a dish for those, too. He doesn't seem to make the connection between me the person, and where-the-food-is-coming-from, yet. Even before I put the dish out, I would swear he'd gotten fatter in the few days I was away and hadn't seen him - perhaps the wife had something to do with this, but I don't want to give him too many sunflower seeds, even if pigeons like them best, if it'll make him too fat. Or might this mean he's the she? Do they bulk up a bit before they lay and then lose the baby weight right after?

Not knowing for sure until there's actually an egg, what's the best thing to supplement what is almost certainly a diet of sunflower seed-heavy wild bird seed, hotdog buns, and other misc. city scraps that these birds mostly live off? And, since they eat off the ground when they're not here, do they need extra grit? I have some dry yellow peas, unpopped popcorn, and pearl barley that I've tried in their bowl, and they gobbled up the roasted soya nuts and hulled sunflower seeds (unsalted, both) that I bought as people snacks from the bulk bins. I noticed a bag of "pigeon peas" in the grocery store - are they actually good pigeon food?

I can't really hold out any of these and call "here pigeon pigeon!" and have Inigo smell it like catnip and come to me with the intention of anything other than killing me, but would a millet spray work?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Bitterblossom said:


> calling him Inigo Montoya (although I'm not entirely sure he How do you try and win over a pigeon that wants nothing to do with you, except when it comes to pooping? I've been *is* a him, and I'm not sure if it was his father, mother, or sister I may have accidentally killed a few months ago freeing it from some fishing line - I didn't expect a bird that was flapping wildly not too long before to drop like a rock), and instead of ignoring me, or flying away when I get too close, this bird turns, gives me a dirty look, then walks or runs. He's the only bird where it seems personal. But it's never enough to make him up and leave for good - he's a dark t-checker and most of the others that hang out here, including his mate (which may be his mom or his sister - they were necking earlier but I didn't see who's beak was down who's, and they were both on the nest this morning - no eggs) are blue bar, so I can tell him apart and would know if he had.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm slightly offended that he thinks my balcony's a great place to use as a toilet and raise a family, but hates the sight of me, given the general pleasant nature of most city pigeons. But I can see where he's getting that hatred and thirst for revenge from. How do I buy his friendship and trust back, without feeding him so much he's too fat to fly* and having him bring all his friends here to snack? Someone already feeds them nearby in the park, so he's getting enough food, and probably more sunflower seeds than are healthy. I've just put some drinking water out now.
> 
> *this is an actual concern, as my balcony has plexiglas sides, the railing's not perchable, and it's not easy to get under the bottom edge - to leave, fat pigeons have to cross to the neighbour's and leave from there, but Inigo can handle the much steeper takeoff angle required without doing an unfortunate slam into the plexiglas...sleepy birds don't always remember the right way out.


You would leave him alone and let him be a pigeon with his mate if that is what HE wants. Iam not sure of the "actual concern" has a solution, unless you can remove something on the balcony. which Im not sure what that is.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I guess they eat millet as part of some seed mixes, but millet spray is really more suitable for budgies and similar cage birds.

As he is a feral, he will no doubt have his sources of sustenance mapped out  You could try grit, but the kind suitable for pigeons is not usually found in the average pet store. Crushed oystershell is good, though I tried putting grit on the balcony for my visitors and they completely ignored it - they simply didn't understand what a good-quality pigeon grit was.

What we call mixed corn in the UK is fine as food for ferals, too. Just grain plus small (or broken) pieces of corn. It is probably sold for chickens, actually. Some pet stores may sell a dove mix, which would have the kind of (rather small) seeds that are nearer to a pigeons diet.

He will really have moved onto your balcony as a safe place to nest, rather than looking for food, anyway.


----------



## Bitterblossom (Apr 12, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> You would leave him alone and let him be a pigeon with his mate if that is what HE wants. Iam not sure of the "actual concern" has a solution, unless you can remove something on the balcony. which Im not sure what that is.


What's bothering him on the balcony seems to be *me*, but summer's coming, and I might actually like to use said balcony at some point in time. Without him targeting any table or chairs I put out there with poop as revenge. As his reactions (dirty looks and then running away on foot, or flat out fleeing in terror when he hears the door open) are not typical of city pigeons in my area in general, or other pigeons in his flock in particular, I can only assume that I've somehow terrified him enough to dislike me, but not enough to give up what he seems to consider prime nesting real estate.

It's just sort of depressing when even the pigeons can't stand you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Not trusting people is a natural thing for pigeons. I don't understand why that is a problem. It's not like he is your pet or something. He's a wild creature, and you have to accept him the way he is. With birds, you accept them as they are. If they wish to accept you then they will. If not, they never will. But you really do have to respect that. You can however chase them from the balcony, and not allow them to next there. After a while, they will find another place. With a wild bird, and one who is still living wild, I think the best you will be able to do is to maybe get him to tolerate you. Pigeons don't think like people, so he isn't trying to get revenge on you. Just the way you are viewing it. Accept him as he is. If your presence bothers him enough, he will eventually move on.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

This ones just got your number! 
Like it or not! 
New to pigeons ARE YOU?

Study, and learn ALL that you can about Pigeons!


----------



## Bitterblossom (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll admit that my first instinct was not to consider any animal that uses the sidewalk, considers apartment buildings "home", and rides the subway to be "wild"! With the exception of the human teenager.  I suppose they're also less timid in larger flocks than just one or a pair, too, like people...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Bitterblossom said:


> What's bothering him on the balcony seems to be *me*, but summer's coming, and I might actually like to use said balcony at some point in time. Without him targeting any table or chairs I put out there with poop as revenge. As his reactions (dirty looks and then running away on foot, or flat out fleeing in terror when he hears the door open) are not typical of city pigeons in my area in general, or other pigeons in his flock in particular, I can only assume that I've somehow terrified him enough to dislike me, but not enough to give up what he seems to consider prime nesting real estate.
> 
> It's just sort of depressing when even the pigeons can't stand you.


poop revenge..that is funny! yes it is their nature to be wary of other things besides other pigeons.. use your balony he will just have to adjust or not and find a new spot.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Bitterblossom said:


> I'll admit that my first instinct was not to consider any animal that uses the sidewalk, considers apartment buildings "home", and rides the subway to be "wild"! With the exception of the human teenager.  I suppose they're also less timid in larger flocks than just one or a pair, too, like people...


This one is really wild 










Just comes in off the balcony and makes himself at home (well, he did have an injury when he arrived, and he is well recovered here)


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

this post make me laugh .


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

John, did that picture just reveal who is really technical administrator of pigeon talk?

That pigeon looks like he knows how to use that laptop


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Woody Pigeon said:


> John, did that picture just reveal who is really technical administrator of pigeon talk?
> 
> That pigeon looks like he knows how to use that laptop


You rumbled me, Woody.

I hired him from the 'Google pigeons' cos he has good typing skills


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

John, that's Fantastic! 
Now we Know where all of the good advise is really originating from! 
Any vidios (with voice) in the future?
Pigeon Talk! at it's finest!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

John_D said:


> You rumbled me, Woody.
> 
> I hired him from the 'Google pigeons' cos he has good typing skills


He also teaches other birds too


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Quazar said:


> He also teaches other birds too
> ... image ...


The Google gang is evidently now dispersed across the UK


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh god
They use phones as well


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

John, you were kidding about Google pigeon, right? 
Look what I found:
http://www.google.co.uk/technology/pigeonrank.html


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Woody Pigeon said:


> John, you were kidding about Google pigeon, right?
> Look what I found:
> http://www.google.co.uk/technology/pigeonrank.html




That's the thing I remembered 

I have a feeling it was done one April 1st


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

John_D said:


> That's the thing I remembered
> 
> I have a feeling it was done one April 1st


April 1st 2002 
(No I dont specifically remember it.....it says so at the bottom of the page lol)


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

My dreams are shattered


----------

